# These or these Heels ? ? ?



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 10, 2006)

which do you prefer? i cant decide which to buy.


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 10, 2006)

I prefer the 2nd pair, because they look classier than the pornstar ones.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* I prefer the 2nd pair, because they look classier than the pornstar ones.


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 10, 2006)

#2


----------



## Dana (Aug 10, 2006)

Go for the first one-very hot!


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 10, 2006)

It depends on which occassion you gonna use it. The 2nd is classic and suitable for formal or evening event. However, for outings or informal events, 1st one is sure more fun.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *babydoll1209* It depends on which occassion you gonna use it. The 2nd is classic and suitable for formal or evening event. However, for outings or informal events, 1st one is sure more fun.



I agree, I think it depends on the event you're wearing 'em for.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 10, 2006)

Well i pretty much just wear high-heels otu at night. They be more for clubing. So both are good choices but soooo hard to choice which (there both the same price to).


----------



## Midgard (Aug 10, 2006)

#2


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 10, 2006)

I like the first ones. The second ones look too much like they would go with an evening gown rather than for a night of clubbing


----------



## lynnda (Aug 10, 2006)

I love #2!!!


----------



## vickih (Aug 10, 2006)

imo.. neither.


----------



## dlb04 (Aug 10, 2006)

#1


----------



## Annia (Aug 10, 2006)

I really like #2.


----------



## SwtValina (Aug 10, 2006)

#2 look easier to walk in


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 10, 2006)

I prefer the second pair... The first pair really does look really porn star like IMHO.


----------



## mintesa (Aug 10, 2006)

number 2


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 10, 2006)

neither, but if i had to choose, 2!


----------



## monniej (Aug 10, 2006)

i like #2.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't personally like them all that much, but I think #2 looks better


----------



## girl_geek (Aug 11, 2006)

Definitely the second.... I am not a fan of platform shoes at all.... I had some pretty chunky shoes when I was in high school in the 90's and I think they scarred me for life! lol I like sleek and sexy shoes now!


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 11, 2006)

I like them both, but for going out at night I'd pick the first pair because there are a little more playful


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 11, 2006)

If they're just for fun to go out in go with the bigger platforms! Why not, go big or go home right!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Guenevere* If they're just for fun to go out in go with the bigger platforms! Why not, go big or go home right! lol!


----------



## marianna (Aug 19, 2006)

#2 easier to walk and classier


----------



## pla4u (Aug 19, 2006)

Well I like #2 myself both are nice though


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 21, 2006)

i'd go for the 2nd one! I &lt;3 clear shoesiiies =D


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 21, 2006)

2nd pair


----------



## hazel06 (Aug 21, 2006)

i wish i could wear a pair like that their too high but their cute


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 21, 2006)

2


----------



## luxotika (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vickih* imo.. neither. YEah, I don't like either one of them. What are you going to be wearing them with?


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 22, 2006)

I prefer #2 too.


----------



## han (Aug 22, 2006)

#1 is hot and guys love them too!!


----------



## blackmettalic (Aug 22, 2006)

Numero 2


----------



## macky (Aug 23, 2006)

#2!!


----------



## hazel06 (Aug 23, 2006)

i agree 2 looks cuterrrr


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *marianna* #2 easier to walk and classier Actually the arch in the higher platforms are smaller so your foot would not be as strained as the second pair. It's not so hard to walk in them, especially if you have the straps on them like those do! And like I said, if they're for fun...


----------



## jet (Aug 24, 2006)

Why are you buying either? They scream 'cheap hooker.'


----------



## Leony (Aug 24, 2006)

2nd looks better.


----------



## Tpsyduck (Aug 24, 2006)

So did you decide yet? I love #2!


----------



## rania (Aug 24, 2006)

Neither. They are so ... plastic. But second are much better.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 25, 2006)

2


----------



## Maja (Aug 25, 2006)

2


----------



## Liz (Aug 27, 2006)

ilike the second pair


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 28, 2006)

number 2!!


----------



## blondesLUV2shop (Nov 11, 2006)

NIETHER&gt; but if you really want a pair the second ones look better.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 11, 2006)

First pair is hot.


----------



## charish (Nov 16, 2006)

i personally wouldn't wear either one but i like the 2nd one better.


----------



## David (Nov 25, 2006)

Depending on the occasion, but I prefer the second pair.


----------



## pure25honey (Nov 25, 2006)

i think it probably doesn't matter, just whichever is more comfortable


----------



## FeverDream (Nov 25, 2006)

#2, definately


----------



## Tina Marie (Nov 25, 2006)

I like #2


----------



## sushi-gal (Nov 28, 2006)

if yoy haven't worn &amp; walked in them before, don't go for #1.

you'll end up hurting your ankle (perhaps ankleS)


----------



## Estrelinha (Nov 28, 2006)

I prefer #2


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 28, 2006)

go with number two since there is less of a platform in the front they dont seem to give off as much of a trashy vibe.

plus since they are clear i think the first one over does it with the clearness in the sole and it bothers me.


----------



## missnadia (Nov 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I prefer the 2nd pair, because they look classier than the pornstar ones. Hahah I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## claire20a (Nov 28, 2006)

sorry I dont really like either, but if I had to choose it would be #2


----------



## licken (Dec 6, 2006)

#2!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

